# Problems Heat Transfer Vinyl on 75/25 Hoodies



## inkdraggeront

Hi All
Long time screen printer trying my hand at heat transfer vinyl.
I'm having problems applying htv names to the lower back of a 15 ox 75% Cotton 25% Poly Gildan Hoodie.
Im following suppliers' recommendations (15 seconds @320 degrees), warm peel. But after wash test, my vinyl wrinkles. It seems that the shrinking of the fleece hoodie is causing the vinyl to get wrinkly and pucker. 
It seems like the issue might be tied to the placement of the name/graphic on the lower back. I've used teflon pillow to compensate for seam on waistband. I've not stretched the garment to get it to fit onto the platen.I apply the same graphic to the sleeve area of the same shirt using same pressure heat and time and get much better results than the lower back placement.
I've just finished and boxed my order for 50 hoodies and decided to do a test wash (cold wash, hang to dry). HTV graphic came out wrinkly again!
Not sure what to do at this point. 
Can I repress the graphics one more time at a higher pressure? Are there any issues re-pressing htv graphics before washing? Is it possible to heat a graphic twice or will I do more damage?
Im using a 15x20 Stahls Autoclam press and Sport Flex Vinyl from Flex Heat Transfer Vinyl in Ontario.


----------



## into the T

hmmm....
that is a conundrum

i'm not familiar with that vinyl (but i seem to recall it is a re-packaged thermoflex, i could be wrong here),
and i have never used an auto clam

but i am not a total loss to you, as i have just finished re-pressing some shirts (full time, full pressure and full temp)
the issue i had was i originally pressed with a teflon sheet, and the look and feel of the vinyl was not what i desired
so i re-pressed with parchment paper 
no issues at all with the vinyl or the fabric

when you look at the vinyl after pressing, can you see the fabric in the vinyl,
or does it look like a layer sitting on top of the fabric?


----------



## inkdraggeront

Thanks

Good to know that I can re-press without damaging the vinyl.

I can't see the pattern of the fabric (fleece) in the vinyl after it has been pressed. The print seems smooth but it does kinda look like the print is 'sitting' on top of the fabric.

I also did some test prints on 100% cotton t's and can see the 'lines' of the fabric in the vinyl. 
I'm guessing that the sweatshirt is shrinking and the vinyl might be puckering due to the shinkage?
I'm wondering if the problem might be tied to the pressure and using the teflon pillow under the print area? Even though I'm getting a 5-6 Medium pressure setting on the press, it seems that there is a lot of 'squishy' fabric (front and back of hoodie + pocket + teflon pillow) between the press platens.

Can you 'over press' fleece? Is too much pressure a bad thing?

I've documented and replicated my steps and settings but still get inconsistent results.

I also tested Stahls Thermo Film on the same fabric (no wrinkling after washing). It seems to be a heavier vinyl than the Sport Flex. It has a waxy sheen to it vs the flat matte/softer hand of the Sport Flex. I may have to use Thermo Film on the next sweatshirt job I have due for Tuesday!


----------



## splathead

Short of pre-washing all your garments from now on before you press, find another vinyl.

I've never heard of this vinyl and can't find any information on the internet on it.

If you're in Canada, look at Stahl's offerings.


----------



## inkdraggeront

Im wondering if the issue is pressure related?
I applied the same graphic to the sleeve using same heat & pressure settings but did not use the teflon pillow. Much better print after wash test than the one on the lower back using teflon pillow between laters of hoodie.
Are there any issues with re-pressing using a slightly higher pressure setting? Is too much pressure an issue when applying heat transfer to fleece?


----------



## inkdraggeront

Yah, pre washing is a non-starter.
I've done a lot of test prints and washes and have been able to get a nice print on the sleeve location but not on the lower back of the hoodie. Wondering if this is an issue with using teflon pillow inside hoodie for lower back print?


----------



## djque

Are you waiting 24hr before you do a wash test and not right after you press,.the vinyl need to set in. Also pre press the hoodie first.


----------



## inkdraggeront

Thanks!

No 
I was washing 1-2 hours after I pressed.
I guess I'm used to plastisol ink which cures instantly.


----------



## djque

inkdraggeront said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No
> I was washing 1-2 hours after I pressed.
> I guess I'm used to plastisol ink which cures instantly.


 cool. Even plastisol you should wait 24hr before you wash it to.


----------



## oneeyedjak

Hey Ink try something firmer than the pillows, might be causing the issue. You can buy pads that are basically like the rubber on bottom of heat press. I just bought some heat platen rubber and cut it to different sizes also bought a small roll of teflon material, same as teflon sheets most have around, and got the mother in law to sew the teflon around the rubber so it slides nice and easy inside or under the garment. Cost me about $70.00 I think and have about 8 different size pads. I pre press everything for at least 5 secs and usually press a second time for a few secs after peeling carrier sheet, with kraft paper over the vinyl.


----------



## DenJohn

I use Thermo Film and pretty much all of Stahls products, haven't had any problems... I was sold on them when in 2007 I bought an old shop from a guy that closed in the early 90s and there was a bunch of Stahls numbers and letter kits... I used the last of them in 2013 and never had a problem... Makes me shake my head when I get in competitors heat sealed shirts from a customer and they tried to super glue their name or number back on because of cheaper heat seal material...


----------



## Recie

I don't know what brand of vinyl you're using, but heavy pressure is the key. I buy Siser EasyWeed. It calls for 305° at heavy pressure.


----------

